

Introducing Improved Performance Dynos - narfz
http://blog.heroku.com/archives/2015/8/20/introducing-improved-performance-dynos

======
habitue
It seems like the hype around Heroku has died down somewhat. Does anyone care
to comment why they went with Heroku vs. AWS or the like?

~~~
jtokoph
I would argue that Heroku is still the fastest way to get a web app deployed
for the first time. One command to push and one click to setup a solid
database.

As your systems get more complex, you can still peel off services to AWS or
the like, but until then, Heroku combines the following tasks and AWS services
into a dead simple process: configuring instances, Scaling Groups, RDS,
Cloudwatch (some metrics, consolidated logging) and ELB.

